

Have A Plan - socalsamba
http://howtosplitanatom.com/questions/startup-reactor-how-will-i-make-money-week-three/

======
swombat
There are far more than 3 business models online.

Here's a brief list of 9: <http://digitalenterprise.org/models/models.html>

~~~
edw519
Where would salesforce.com fall in that list of 9?

~~~
swombat
I think it doesn't, actually. It's sort of in between the subscription model
and the utility model. Which goes to show, there's more than 9 - so the
reduction to 3 is a little absurd.

------
edw519
_Software - Develop a piece of software that people could be helped by using
and then charge them for the privilege._

Sounds like the exact same thing DHH was preaching at Startup School.

When multiple people start saying the same thing, there's probably something
to it.

I love the math: _($39.00 X 1000 = $39,000 per month)_

Better get back to work so I have something so sell those first 1000.

~~~
kirubakaran
I have trouble convincing myself that people will buy my software. It seems so
daunting. (just sharing)

~~~
edw519
You'll have NO trouble convincing me that people will buy your software.

Email me pls.

~~~
kirubakaran
[If you are not edw519, you don't have to read further. My apologies on using
this thread for personal purposes.]

Ed, I got your emails from your yahoo account earlier as well as today and
replied to all of them from my gmail account and my day-job email account. I
just saw your email today that says you didn't hear from me. Looks like you
didn't receive any of my emails! All these days I was under the impression
that you are busy.

Looks like yahoo mail server is dropping my emails :-(

~~~
edw519
Wow, I had no idea (obviously). Yahoo has always put my southwest emails in my
spam folder which pisses me off because I get 1000 spam per day. I wonder if
they're doing that to your emails too.

Sounds like yahoo's spam filter needs a little work. Problem is one or two
false positives can really screw you up.

Anyone else have this problem? Or has everyone already moved to gmail.

Looks like I may have to bite the bullet and make the switch. Is there an easy
way to redirect without telling everyone to update their address book?

~~~
kirubakaran
I don't want you to switch just for my sake. I was thinking of setting up a
private room for us in FriendFeed, if you are already a FriendFeed user.

Shouldn't Yahoo automatically white-list people _you_ have written to?!?!

[ edit: if someone else is reading this... Issue resolved :) ]

